# Recall on Burstner Aviano i684



## Malc

Hi,
Any one interested?
I received a `phone call today regarding the above, apparently somebody has overloaded the rear garage and worn through the plastic wheel liner. Burstner will recall vehicles and up-rate rear springs by adding another leaf.
BTW mine is on the 4 tonne chassis. HTH
Malc


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Intresting information. Did the letter expand on where/how they were going to do the work. I assume that it will be done by Fiat. Ours is on the maxi chassis (I assume thats the same as yours).

My concern is the fact that the van is nose down when level, will this extra leaf make it worse. I always find it odd that I have to level the van on a flat pitch.

I wait (without holding my breath) for my letter.

Bubblehead


----------



## gm6vxb

I think the repair work will be done by the dealer or converter, not FIAT. The X250 as supplied ready for conversion does not have covers/ mudguards over the rear wheels. Not sure if the Burstner uses an Alco chassis or the FIAT LWB one though, so could even be an Alco recall ?.
Martin.


----------



## Malc

Hi all,
I received a call from the dealer on my mobile, the info they wanted initially was to check I still possessed the van. They said that once they checked with me they would order the parts and contact me when ready.
I have looked at the van, and seriously I would have to overload in a mega way to rub the wheel arch!
Bubblehead, you can always park facing up a slope! Confirmed its the maxi chassis.
Malc


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Malc said:


> Bubblehead, you can always park facing up a slope! Confirmed its the maxi chassis.
> Malc


That made me giggle! _(wonders that as a dealer would he get away with that comment!!!!!! or would he dig himself a hole to put the back wheels in)_


----------



## Malc

Well Peter,
_



or would he dig himself a hole to put the back wheels in

Click to expand...

_ the last MH I owned an Autotrail had a `nose down` when level stance, and its something I find you adapt to when parking!
Never found it to be and issue. However I am slightly concerned that any mods could make the ride harsher at the rear.
When I see some, juggling on sites to obtain the optimum level of the van I smile, if the bubbles on my small 2 way spirit level can be seen and the shower drains Ok, good enough for me! :lol: :lol:
Malc


----------



## GerryD

The concern here is that the converter is considering uprating the suspension to cure what appears to be either a design or user isue. If the vehicle is rated at 4000kg then it's suspension is adequate for that rating. I do not know the vehicle but would suggest that as it is a garage model then it has been overloaded. Unless it can be proved that the vehicle was fitted with the wrong springs at Sevel, highly unlikely.
If this is a chassis matter and the vehicle is on the standard fiat chassis then surely the work would be carried out by a Fiat dealer under warranty using type approved parts. Any modification to the chassis using non-approved parts is likely to invalidate the warranty.
I have seen 15 year old MHs sagging due to worn springs, but on a new MH? That is a bit sus.


----------



## ardlyworthit

*Burstner Aviano 684i rear suspension modification*

With the modification carried out by the dealer who supplied our van we assumed all was well until the advisory note on our first MOT.It states that rear axle has lift blocks and helper springs fitted causing rear anti roll bar to be of no use.Link rods and anti roll bar need to be at right angles to function properly. 
Speaking to the Engineer who carried out the work he voiced his concern to the dealership workshop manager.He did not inform us of this issue when we collected the vehicle.
Our van odometer reading is 8486 miles and we are faced with requiring new linkage joints that have worn due to being under constant tension since this debarcle of a modification.
We are obviously wanting answers but have recieved no replies to emails to Burstner UK or Burstner Germany.
What is the geometric set up on the newer 684i models and can anyone help?
The van which is on a 57 plate, for the moment is taking voluntary retirement until this situation is resolved and our warranty slowly ticks off the scale.
So please if anyone can qualify some form of closure to this we would appreciate your valid input.

many thanks

Ardleyworthit


----------



## JohnGun

we have an 08 684i , i can check if you want, just let me know


----------



## Mrplodd

To my mind the important issue here is enclosed in the original post 

Somebody has OVERLOADED the rear garage 

If Burstner are fitting an extra spring are they then condoning this overloading ?? 

Do they mean the GARAGE has been overloaded (i.e. too much weight for what the garage is designed to take) 

Or do they mean the VEHICLE has been overloaded   (i.e. the max rear axle weight has been exceeded)

A subtle but very important difference that, if I owned one I would want to be clarified IN WRITING by Burstner themselves. They are the ones who supplied the entire package rather than Fiat who only supply chassis cowls to Burstner !!


----------



## Bubblehead

We had the mod done to our last van (675g) before we sold it. I understood that it was something to do with the tyres rubbing on the plastic wheel arches when the vans were loaded to the maximum BUT within the maximum. 

It was described to me in simple terms (often required) the the suspension would rub the wheel arch before it bottomed out on a rough road therefore the rear needed to be lifted to ensure it didn't contact the wheel arches (ie there isn't enough travel on the suspension)

The down side was the requirement to always use levelling blocks unless you parked up hill

Andy


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Burstner Aviano 684i rear suspension modification*



ardlyworthit said:


> Ardleyworthit


Just wanted to say welcome to the forum, Mr/Mrs?Ms/Miss Worthit :wink:

Gerald


----------



## ardlyworthit

*Loss of introduction?*

Poss lost in the vast expanse of internet space:
Mr /Mrs Ardlyworthit/ Nigel and Margaret - motorhoming for ten years after caravaning lost its attraction. This was due to our location in the sticks and having to reverse other vehicles of owners who for some reason did not take the reversing manoeuvre during or after their driving test! Margaret took early retirement this year from her work as a P/A. I for my contributions to a private pension scheme are working till the presentation of the wooden shroud. So much for Government incentives its more insensative Government. I now work in the civilian sector after serving pensionable service in the Royal Navy. Our hobbies are supporting numerous Service Charities. We are both members of the '' Royal Naval Association". I am the Chairman of our Branch in Hereford and also Area 7 Chairman my wife is our Branch Secretary. We help organise various events throughout the year;our next is The Trafagar Mess Dinner so if any of you wish to participate in any of our events you will be most welcome. To date we have not formed a Motorhome or Caravan/Camping arm to our Association. Many thanks to all who replied to my previous comments. The upshot is that things are on the move, Germany is in the picture and our dealer is on the case. If time permits we shall be attending the NEC Birmingham to chivvy things on abit this Friday. Meanwhile our van is sat awaitng its remod in the barn.


----------

